# Where to get plants that are pesticide free?



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey

I am talking about garden plants and flowers. I have heard that stores like Home depot spray chemicals and pesticides (which I thought was banned in Toronto) on their plants.

Anyone know if this is true? Reason why I ask is that I need to use the flowers and leaves for my tortoise to dine on.

If it is true, anyone know of any "all natural" sources of potted flowers and plants?

thanks


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

What plants does your turtle graze on?

Also if Home D does spray with pesticides would having the eplant outside exposed to the elements and rain not wash off most if not all the pesticdes in time? 

I grow my stuff organically here so pending what yur turtle eats and whne I get my setup externalized and how far you are I could provide some local source of nom noms for your turtle.

Right now I have some zucchini left over from last year in the freezer sliced at ~1/2-1" size which I offered to the community a while ago but no one replied so if you want some let me know. It was organically grown and tap water washed before slicing. Zucchini almost produces like a guppy.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

list includes:

Mulberry leaves, mustard greens, grape leaves, endives, collard greens, escarole, grass, timothy hay, turnip green, hibiscus leave/flower, dandilion, opuntia, coleus, dichondra leave/flower, portacula leave/flowers, california poppy leave/flower, chicory, watercress and kale. (Some of these I still have to locate a good source)

most of them are greens that are common in our diet. And they dont get fruits or what I like to call "vegie fruits" like cucumbers and such. So thanks for the offer but Ill pass on the zucchinis.

As for the pesticides, if the pesticide was recently sprayed onto the plant and then rain comes or something, it would wash the pesticide off the leaves and flowers. This it would wash the chemicals into the soil and then internalized by the plants...so still a no no.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Hitch said:


> list includes:
> 
> Mulberry leaves, mustard greens, grape leaves, endives, collard greens, escarole, grass, timothy hay, turnip green, hibiscus leave/flower, dandilion, opuntia, coleus, dichondra leave/flower, portacula leave/flowers, california poppy leave/flower, chicory, watercress and kale. (Some of these I still have to locate a good source)


It's getting easier to find organically grown veggies. Most of the farmer's markets have vendors with organic produce. You could also grow a lot of healthy greens in a few square yards of garden, with very little effort. You can grow them from seed -- one good plant is rapeseed aka canola. The seeds are sold for bird feed. The plants are like collards. Or since grass is recommended, you can just plant some bird feed, e.g. finch seed, which is mostly millet and canary grass with some rapeseed, and cut a handful to feed your tortoise whenever you want. You can even do this indoors under lights in winter.

If you want to come over here I can give you a whole lot of organic brussels sprouts leaves and flowers. Last year's plants managed to overwinter and are now blooming. Botanically, this is the same plant as collards and kale. I also have a lot of organically grown edible weeds including dandelions.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Do you mean to say you think Home Depot sprays chemicals on their plants once they receive them?

I'm not 100% sure about their policies there, but I ran two different Canadian Tire Garden Centers (Leslie/Sheppard and Laird/Eglinton) and I never sprayed a single thing aside from water on any annuals or perennials.

That doesn't mean the nurseries don't use fertilizers, etc. to grow them before I received them though.

From my knowledge, Home Depot ordered heavily from the same suppliers as I purchased from at the time, so I doubt they spray anything on their plants, but this is just an assumption.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks guys, I ended up finding a local natural source. And got all of the grasses, flowers and mosses I need.


----------

